
150 Data Scientists and still no business value? - thelostagency
http://dsianalytics.com/business-value-from-data-science/
======
thelostagency
150 Data Scientists and still no business value? He was intrigued by the title
of an articled recently published in the Harvard Business Review: Why You're
Not Getting Value from Your Data Science.1 The author, an MIT professor,
observed that industry data scientists with whom he works typically seem
overwhelmed by the complexity and quantity of data, while business experts, on
the other hand, seem underwhelmed by the tangible output of those data
scientists.…

